# 19 Zoll Rack Einbaukomponenten



## server (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ich wüsste gerne die genauen Abmessungen eines 19" Einbaugehäuses.
Mir ist klar, dass der Innenabstand 19" beträgt, allerdings würde ich gerne den Abstand der Bohrungen wissen.
Liegt das Gehäuse direkt an den Schienen rechts und links an oder ist da noch ein Spalt dazwischen?
Welche Breite hat so ein Einbaugehäuse?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Server


----------

